# Need a push, please.



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Due to packrat syndrome and a very small home, I have decided not to decorate this year or in future years until I can afford a larger home (which is a joke since I spend so much of my extra money on Halloween)... or so I thought. 

Yesterday the neighbor came over to ask if my stuff was ready or not because her grandson would like to see it. I told her that I wasn't really planning on setting up this year. By the end of the conversation I finished my story by saying that I would see what I could do for him for next weekend. 

So, I need your help to either convince myself that it is OK to set (and stick to) limitations or I need a push to get some stuff out to make the kid happy.

Help!!!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Last year at this time we had JUST sold our house and were packing to move. I told myself that it would be silly for me to cart all my boxes out of the attic, bring them downstairs, unpack it and then pack them away again. No Halloween decorating. 

On Halloween, as I repeatedly sighed while walking through my house, I thought "I should at least get some candles together. Hmmm...I think the Halloween box with those candle holders I bought last year is easily accessible. I'll just grab those."

Went up to the attic space and opened a couple of boxes looking for the candle holders. I saw other items and thought "Well...I can just pull those out too..I won't take the box downstairs...Just a couple of..oooo and that...and..."

I had an hour before friends of ours were coming over. I did a mad dash decorate of the living room with props I already owned. In 40 minutes, the living room looked pretty good and I felt SO much better (without spending a cent).

Now go look through your decorations and put some stuff out! You'll feel better.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

yeah, don't let the kids down.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Come on Lady Nixie!!!! The neighborhood depends on you!!!!!


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

I did that one year, and my neighbors all thought I was sick so they came over everyday with food and cookies wishing me a quick recovery. I gained ten pounds by Halloween. Hence, it would just be healthier if you just decorated. Go for it!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

You are making no sense LN....it makes no difference how large your house is, and your packrat syndrome is not going to go away if you decide to not decorate....decorating or not decorating will have absolutely no bearing on your ability to buy a house in the future (assuming you don't blow your bankroll on some stupendously expensive and unneccessary prop). Take what you have and get out there! Do it for yourself as much as for the neighbor kids!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Come on LN you can do it!


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Just embrace the insanity and go for it!! Every year I have my own brief moment of doubt, but the feeling once I get started is unbeatable.

Good luck, and happy haunting!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Go for it. And if you collect more stuff then you can display, then you can always rotate every year.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Even a small display can have a lot of impact.
Pick a few choice items and go for it. Great compliment from the neighbor, BTW.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Halloween is for the kids so do it for them! (I say that, but it really feels good to us too, I just say it's for the kids.)


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

LADY NYXIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Get yourself into action !!!!!!!!!!!! Its folks like you and the rest of us who will get the kids growing up enjoying what we did as kids. But we gotta keep it going. No matter how small, your place is ...that to a child is not even on his mind. If these kids know you decorate and do up a cool Halloween home then they expect it every year. Its like that memory you have already planted into there weeeeeeee little heads. So every year they have this memory come back and go out looking to see what you will do again this year. Think about it...........think backkkkkkkkkkkkkk...come on you can do it.............do you remember way back in your young days ...maybe there was that one cool house...something about it that just makes you remember halloween as being so much fun. Its that memory that comes back every year, the smell of cider, the crunchy leaves under your feet...the smell of a harvest candle...........i know there is something that brings back a fun memory. Ok its the same for these kids....youve already planted the beginning of the coolest memory for these kids. Dont let um down........Please lady nyxie...do something. Uggggggggggggg oh if i was just close enough to get you going. LOL You take time to read these replys and know and do whats best. COME on you can do this..............I'll share my coffee !!!!!!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Getta movin' LN! We know you can do this!
But whatever you do.....stay away from WormyT's coffee! I don't know what she puts in her cup.....but I don't think it's just coffee! (haha) (you know we love ya WormyT!)

So LN.....how about some progress pics?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Push! Push!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Tick... Tock... That is the sound of October slipping away.


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Anything is very appreciated by all!
Putting out a green light bulb on your porch, light your jack o' lantern, put some candles in the window, play some scary music, hang up a skeleton...talk about easy and simple.
Everyone loves it!
Don't worry about being a packrat or a small home.
If you're going to be home, you'll regret it if you don't do a little something.
Good Luck


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

OK guys, you got me. I'll do it. I knew I could count on you guys!

It won't be like last year, but I'll do it nonetheless.

Already know where the black sheet are (to hide the crap that I don't have anywhere to store)... that's a start.

Off to make my flyer.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

If you're a packrat, then you've already got everything you need and more... so there's no need to buy any more and add to the clutter, right? Find some choice items and do it simple this year. You know perfectly well that if you don't, when Halloween is actually here you will look around at your mundane empty-seeming house and be filled with regret. "OH... just a lil' decorating wouldn't have hurt anything... what was I thinking..."








Save yourself the anguish! It's that time of year! Get your fix! Celebrate (even if it's just a little bit)!








See? Jack and his friends are doing the Motivational Happy Dance for you! They know you can do it!


----------



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

wormyt said:


> LADY NYXIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Get yourself into action !!!!!!!!!!!! Its folks like you and the rest of us who will get the kids growing up enjoying what we did as kids. But we gotta keep it going. No matter how small, your place is ...that to a child is not even on his mind. If these kids know you decorate and do up a cool Halloween home then they expect it every year. Its like that memory you have already planted into there weeeeeeee little heads. So every year they have this memory come back and go out looking to see what you will do again this year. Think about it...........think backkkkkkkkkkkkkk...come on you can do it.............do you remember way back in your young days ...maybe there was that one cool house...something about it that just makes you remember halloween as being so much fun. Its that memory that comes back every year, the smell of cider, the crunchy leaves under your feet...the smell of a harvest candle...........i know there is something that brings back a fun memory. Ok its the same for these kids....youve already planted the beginning of the coolest memory for these kids. Dont let um down........Please lady nyxie...do something. Uggggggggggggg oh if i was just close enough to get you going. LOL You take time to read these replys and know and do whats best. COME on you can do this..............I'll share my coffee !!!!!!


LN.. To Wormy's point... All of us, such as yourself have lost the option to stop our annual haunts if we are already established and reputable within your neighborhood. As crazy as it sounds it almost becomes our obligation to have this. Remeber back when we were kids, (dream sequence) sitting in class on a cool autumn Halloween day with anticipation waiting for the school day to end so we could trick or treat and visit the "awesome haunted house" down the street, just waiting to see what they'll have this year.

I know it was these memories that made me start haunting. We, in our own little way are impacting lifelong memories for future haunters.. Corny but true..

Final thought..

A couple years ago, I too was considering opting out for a season. I was busy with work and life and just not into the haunt thing. My wife, who is not a haunter asked when I was planning to set up. I said I wasnt going to that year. I was surprized she cared at all, but she insisted I do so. So I did.

I was happy I did. The neighbors that year had independently decided to start an unoffical hayride throught the neighborhood with the final stop being my house!! My neighborhood is rather large but so many kids had stated an intrest to their parents about seeing my haunt that they coordinated this effort.

I guess I am saying that we dont always realize how much our efforts mean to others


----------



## fg4432 (Sep 18, 2007)

Storage schmorage...

Find someone with half a garage or rafters in their attic or a basement for use. I have a friend with 8 cars, but they don't all fit in his garage. Maybe even rent the space for the price of a dinner.

JUST DO IT!!!


----------

